# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Βοήθεια ανεύρεσης πτηνίατρου σε Κόρινθο και γύρω περιοχές

## katerina1979

Υπάρχει κανείς που μένει Κόρινθο ή Λουτράκι και μπορεί να μου συστήσει κάποιον κτηνίατρο - πτηνίατρο; Θα είμαι Λουτράκι για μια εβδομάδα στις διακοπές και, επειδή θα έχω μαζί μου το πουλί, θα ήθελα να είμαι έτοιμη για παν ενδεχόμενο.
Θα προτιμούσα να μου στείλετε απάντηση με πμ.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Ηρακλής

Εχεις πμ μου  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

οχι νομο κορινθιας αλλα υπαρχει καποιος στην τριπολη στη λιστα που εχουμε  .εχεις πμ

----------


## katerina1979

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!

----------

